# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  7 лет byfly – только выигрышные условия подключения

## ByFly

byfly делает предложение, от которого сложно отказаться: с 1 сентября по 31 октября 2013 года успейте словить невероятные скидки на подключение к сети Интернет!
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

